# spoonerisms



## ib343

A *spoonerism* kifejezés meghatározása a szótár szerint: the transposition of initial or other sounds of words, usually by accident, as in _a blushing crow_ for _a crushing blow._
Az Országh szótárban a szónak magának nincs magyar megfelelője, de mint "szpúnerizmus" láttam már átírva.


Az Országh szótárban ez áll: _<két szó kezdőbetűinek komikus hatású felcserélése, péld. fontos pont - pontos font, tanári kar - kanári tar>_

Találtam még egy híresebbet 2004-ből Gyurcsánytól: összeforrt csont - összecsórt font 

Én is kitaláltam egyet egy fordításhoz: örökösen azt teszik - törökösen azt eszik

*Moderátori figyelmeztetés*:
A listakészítés ütközik a fórum legalapvetőbb szabályával (= egyetlen szó vagy kifejezés megtárgyalása témánként), ezért nem megengedett.


----------



## Olivier0

Franciául van ilyen, "contrepèterie" névvel de úgy, hogy nem szabad megmondani a (legtöbbször pikáns/durva jellegű) "megoldást", hanem meg kell érteni a tréfás hangulatú szavakból (a Canard Enchaîné szatirikus újságnak külön kis rovata is van erre: L'album de la Comtesse). Magyarul pl. azt lehetne beilleszteni egy mondatba úgy, hogy a másik jelentés a valódi: vörös szalag. 
-- Olivier


----------



## Zsanna

Tudomásom szerint sincs bevált magyar kifejezés a *spoonerism* jelenségére, de aránylag jól körül lehet írni így: két szó kezdőbetűjének felcserélése. 
Ebből persze még nem érthető a lényege, azaz, hogy elég csupán két szó is hozzá (1) és az eredmény mindig humoros/groteszk stb (2).

Van persze *kecskerím*ünk, de az közelebb áll egy fokkal a francia *contrepèterie*-hez, amiről Olivier0 írt, csak még annál is hosszabb (mert a francia példák is általában több szóból állnak, még ha csak kettő kezdőbetű cserélődik fel itt is... Pl. _Femme folle à la messe_ a _Femme molle à la fesse_ helyett). 

A kecskerímet két sorosnak érzem, akkor is, ha erre nem találtam ilyen definíciót. Az Értelmező Szótárban sem, mégis érezhető a példájukon (a kettőspont után az új sor)
_Megkérdé a *k*aján *h*alász: Miért van az ön *h*aján *k*alász?

A _Wikipédiában még több található róla. (És jók a példák is. Mind két soros! Ld.3.5.2)


----------

